# Unterschied Hardware/Software Codecs?



## Pumuteph (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und bin auch nur auf das Forum gestoßen weil ich eine Frage zu Codecs habe.
Wir haben den Auftrag bekommen eine Projektarbeit über Videostreaming anzufertigen.
Soweit alles kein Problem, haben alles schon zum Laufen gebracht. 
Ich habe aber immer noch ein Problem mit einer Frage.

Und zwar den genauen Unterschied zwischen Software und Hardware Codecs. Soweit ich mich informiert habe sind Software-Codecs welche wie Divx die eben ein kleines Programm sind. Hardware-Codecs hingegen sind extra Karten wie z.B. PCI karten, also extra Hardware zum einschieben um die CPU und co zu entlasten.

Nunja alles soweit gut...aber dann habe ich die Info gefunden: 


> An Hardware-Codecs für Video sind zu nennen Motion-JPEG, Px64 nach H.261 und H.320, und MPEG in den verschiedenen Varianten



Wieso ist denn bitte MPEG ein Hardwarecodec? Das versteh ich nun wirklich nicht. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig was darüber erzählen.

Danke im Vorraus und viele Grüße

Dominik


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2006)

Es kann jeder Codec in einem Chip stecken. Die Frage ist, ob jeder
in einem Chip stecken muss. Angebot-Nachfrage !

In jedem DVD-Player steckt ein Hardware-Decoder mit dem Mpeg2Codec.

mfg chmee


----------

